# UK Regs advice needed



## AngryOfMayfair (Aug 19, 2021)

Hello everyone. I'm not a professional roofer, but I have a question that somebody here may be able to help with.

We had a log cabin-type mobile home installed a few weeks ago. It has a shingled roof and we paid a fair bit extra to get 2-layer 'textured' shingles (Technonicol Architect 'Michigan' if it's important). The build was pretty rushed by the sub-contractor builders assigned to the job and we have had to call in the company who we bought the cabin from to put certain bits right. They have agreed to re-do a lot of the internal trim and floorboards as it's pretty ugly, but I also have an issue with the way the roof was done and so far the company are not being too helpful.

The shingles were fixed using 8mm staples in a tack hammer. I pointed out to the builder when he was doing it that he should be using clout nails, but he assured me they were 'heavy duty' staples and it would be fine - they are not; they're just regular 8mm staples. I told the company of this and they pretty much supported the builder. They said the clout nails supplied by the company who build the cabins are rubbish and that they never use them. I pointed out any clout nail is going to be better than a staple, but he wouldn't budge on his position. All he offered was a promise to replace them if they come off - not satisfactory in my opinion. FWIW, the shingles company installation instructions say there should be at least four 30mm clout nails per shingle. In fact, the cabin company's own website say clout nails should be used when laying shingles.

This was 2 or 3 weeks ago. Yesterday I went up a scaffold tower to do some painting and I noticed the ridge tiles are not laid properly. There's plenty of overlap on the side that's visible from the house, but on the side that's not visible there's barely 2". Also, it's just stapled straight to the shingles underneath with no attempt to hide the staples. The obvious consequence is these are going to rust away in no time and they'll be nothing but the sticky backing holding the ridge tiles in place. this doesn't even address the holes that the staples have made which will leak water into the fabric of the roof.

So, I have a couple of questions for you folks if you can help:


Is there anywhere in planning regulations that state shingles must be fixed using clout nails or is it open to interpretation? I know in the US such regs are in place and they even state how many nails should be used per shingle, but I don't know about the UK.
As a mobile home is technically a living space would it fall under the same regulations as a normal domicile? I'm concerned that even if detailed regulations exist for house-building the cabin may not fall under it as it might be classed as an outbuilding.
I have a nasty feeling this is going to get ugly with possible legal involvement so if you professional boys and girls can offer anything concrete I can quote at the cabin company I'd be very grateful.

Many thanks in advance.


----------

